# Nikon Monarch Scope



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Nikon South Africa sponsored me with the following scope

2.5 - 10 x 56 SF

http://www.nikonhunting.com/products/riflescopes/monarch_gold/2.5-10x56_Side_Focus_German_4/6620

I have used it the last couple of months on my calling rifle.

This scope as really impressed me with clarity and keeping it zero.

Remember I must make pin point shots on jackal as I use my 22K Hornet.

I shoot a 45gr SP bullet at 2750fps.

I have extended my range for night shooting to 220 yards.

Have any of you guys used this scope before?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nikon aren't that be in the UK. Can you only use a .22 hornet at night Gerhard?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have one and love it. I use Nikon for most all of my optics. The clarity and reliability is great. They also make most of their things affordable too.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Nikon aren't that be in the UK. Can you only use a .22 hornet at night Gerhard?


Matt,

No you can use any caliber at night.

I only have the 22K Hornet for calling.

My next biggest caliber is a 303 Brit and a bit of an over kill.

I am in process to get a 222 Rem that will be my dedicated calling rifle.

I know a lot of guys that use 223 or 243 as a night calling caliber ...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Any of the .22 cf cartridges are perfect for the fox/jackal/coyote sized critters.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt,

Some guys I know has taken jackal out to 470m at night with a 243Win or 6mm Rem AI


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a long way, not sure how many times out of 10 they'll do it! I hear people over here talking about shooting foxes at 400 yards but you only hear about the one's they hit!!


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Some guys have tested this by putting a jackal "full size" target at 470m and shoot it in hunting conditions.

If your equipment is up to the task and you have dialed the scope in and you can really shoot its quite do able...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I'm not saying its not, just that a lot of guys are full of crap!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'l agree that it can and is done, but Matt is right about never hearing about the misses.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don, I missed once. Hey when you want to put that deposit down on that ocean front property there in Arizona? Really I would comment but I would have to get a conversion chart out and then it would still be a long tail. But seriously the 243 and 6mm are capable firearms in those calibers. Nikon makes some good glass for the money and the large 56 mm helps bring in like in the night. I have several 50mm objective lens scopes and they make aquiring targets faster for me and I use them primarily on my night guns.


----------

